# New user TT Mk1 2003 saying hello with car fault



## ianwillywilly (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi Guys 
Just wanted to say hello recently purchased a lovely TT MK1 225 Quattro model 58k Miles. Superb car. But having a few issues the old engine light has just come on after a jet wash car runs fine no obvious power loss. I have read a few of the threads and purchased a vs450 OBD2 EOBD diagnostic fault code reader tool. 
This is provabably the 100th time Somone has asked. 
Was the correct tool ? And any ideas ( I know it could be a thousand things) what it might be?
Great site and love my TT just not loving that warning light after a weeks purchase. 
Cheers 
Ian


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, The VS450 will be fine, so use that to find the fault code.
Hoggy.


----------



## ianwillywilly (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi Hoggy

Thanks for the reply mate.

Many thanks 
Ian


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## ianwillywilly (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi Hoggy 
Just ran a diagnostic test on the TT and it's come back 
With CAM Shaft position sensor g40 and engine speed sensor p1340. Do you or anyone in the forum know much about this and is this worth going to a garage with this. 
Many thanks guys 
Ian


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Cam posn sensor easy to get to, speed sensor more involved but both doable. One could be causing the other.
Do you have fault code numbers ?
Hoggy.


----------



## ianwillywilly (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi Hoggy 
It was g40 and P1430 
Unless I read the wrong bit ...which wouldn't surprise m
Cheers 
Ian 
PS the engine management light went on after a jet wash I was wondering if that may have caused it.


----------



## ianwillywilly (Jun 24, 2018)

Sorry P1340
Ian


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ianwillywilly said:


> Sorry P1340
> Ian


Hi, Has it had the cam belt replaced recently ?
This may help.
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... 340/004928
Hoggy.


----------



## ianwillywilly (Jun 24, 2018)

It was done 10k Miles Ago Hoggy 
At 48000 miles


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As the link states it could be low oil press & knowing the 1.8T engine that's is possible.
So lots of things to check, unusual for cam & speed sensors to fail at same time.
The strainer in the sump can get clogged up if incorrect oil or frequent changes are not carried out.
Many drop the sump & clean/replace the strainer or get oil pressure checked first.
When was the engine oil/filter last replaced ?
Of course you could replace the sensors one at a time to see if fault clears.
Hoggy.


----------

